# Yet another "which food" question



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Been a while posting, but I'm about to make up for it! My local favorite dog store does not carry ZP. I am kind of tired ordering it online because it seems that 1/3 of the bag is ZP dust and Juliet is not on board with that.

The owner of the dog store has been trying to steer me to Primal or Nature's Variety Instinct (the frozen varieties.) 

Are either of these as good as ZP? Better? I have tried looking at the analysis sites but I would like to hear opinions from here also.

Also, when looking at the package of NVI Medallions, it said to feed a 5lb dog 3-5 medallions a day. Does that seem like a lot of food? I was trying to mentally compare that to the amt of ZP I feed and it just seemed like a whole bunch of food.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I feed both Primal and NV along with ZiwiPeak and I am happy with both. Primal does have some varieties that are veggie heavy, so I don't feed those, but I think they are a great brand. Both of my dogs get 1.5 medallions per meal and they weigh 7 and 8 lbs. I think 5 would be wayyy to much food per day.

Natures Variety will give you a coupon for $3 off your first bag if you go to their website and join their email list


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i use the natures variety frozen bites for my kc. i do less then suggested since she should be 3 lbs by now. im also doing the rawboost kibbles for her. she tends to love the frozen more though after thawing it


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I personally like Primal a little better than Nature's Variety, though both are good. There's a newer frozen food out called 'Vital Essentials' which is based around a prey-model raw diet. If you come across it, that's another one I'd try.

Also, I do think the feeding guidelines tend to be too much.


----------

